# snowfall totals



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2016)

daughter doing a report for school. anyone know a reliable, reputable, weather site we can get total snowfall accumulations by zip code?  

not looking for the moutains/resorts - flatlands of CT.

googling for it but thought i'd check here too for options.

thanks.
g


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2016)

Never seen that.  I'm not sure my own town keeps such records.

Would be cool to see


----------



## yeggous (Mar 23, 2016)

Such records do not exist. Your only hope would be to contact your local NWS office and ask about coop observer data.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 23, 2016)

The NWS does have climatological reports available for some major locations.

Bridgeport, CT - http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off
Central Park, NY - http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off

More localized reports could be tough to find though...

Access to the raw monthly csv coop data is available too...but you'd have to collate the data yourself into totals (and it still wouldn't give you by zip code):
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/snow-and-ice/daily-snow/


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 23, 2016)

This site likely has what you need.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks everyone. did find some totals on NOAA last night using one of the same links CDSKIER mentioned, not our specific town but the Bridgeport CT data (closest location) gave us a number we'll use.  Typically we get more snow in our town compared to Bridgeport but it is likely good enough for the purposes my daughter needs. 

also stumbled across a site call http://theweathercollector.com/ which had some info too


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2016)

btw, in our area

this season (excluding the most recent storm) 28 inches for the year (10/1/15 - 3/18/16) = 28 inches snow
last season (10/1/14 - 3/31/15) = 68 inches snow


----------



## Puck it (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



i just saw that too. sent it to my daughter


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2016)

and then i cried a little bit


----------

